# Bullfrog over population.



## garryc

what effect does an over population of bullfrogs have on a pond. In out .4 acres pond I can walk around it in the middle of the day and jump in 25 at least, at night 3 times that.


----------



## lark101_1999

id like to know to friend has a minnow pond for bait tadpoles are unreal


----------



## bountyhunter

my ponds 25yrs old always had alot ,kid brought them home from school, now theres hunderds ,helps with bug control. these frogs are huge and will keep you awake at night.


----------



## tadluvadd

the tadpoles will help feed the fish.the adults will help keep skeeters in ck.besides that,not shure what effect it may have


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Should be good for the fish. Our pond bass have been getting huge off the frogs in about a 1 acre pond. There's only a couple now and today I heard several getting snatched up by the big smallies. Quite exciting.


----------



## peon

If you got frog problems I'm sure someone is willing to help thin them out when season comes in lol I'm always looking for a new pond.... Yummy lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## garryc

peon said:


> If you got frog problems I'm sure someone is willing to help thin them out when season comes in lol I'm always looking for a new pond.... Yummy lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Season? How about license? In a private pond. I didn't think there was any season or license required.


----------



## Ben Fishing

Sounds like a positive problem to have. I have two frogs in my pond. You can bring yours over to my place.


----------



## shorebound

Peon nailed it if you feel like you have To many I will remove 15 of the larger ones if you sign a permission slip and Let me know by the second Friday of June! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## peon

There is a frog season and a bag limit and I'd say that goes for private property also. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieLuv

Our pond use to be full of frogs about 10 or 12 years ago, then one summer they were gone and never came back. Anyone have an idea of what happened to them and why they have never come back? We never put them in there to start with so they had to come from somewhere, I just don't understand why they don't come back.


----------



## hang_loose

If your pond is that old, your big bass or predators are probably eating them. Throw a little structure in the shallows to give your frogs a somewhat safe haven away from the bass and giggers.


----------



## bountyhunter

I<ve seen the cats that live next door stalking the frogs in my pond.


----------



## [email protected]

They don't negatively affect the fish. Bullfrogs will eat smaller frogs, mice, pretty much anything they can fit in their mouths. You need a license to gig/bow them as they are mobile, same goes for turtles. Like you can't kill ducks on your pond without proper licensing/permit...legally anyway.


----------



## garryc

I was pulling out algae mats last Thursday. I hit a spot in very shallow water and busted out a bunch of tadpoles. The bass ganged up and just slaughtered them. Many times I rake algae and there is a feeding frenzy going on. Probably I'm dislodging a lot of feed. 


I don't gig frogs, I wand them. Just a pole with a line and a dry fly tied on the end. In the middle of the day too. I was fly fishing one day and as I walked along some algae covered areas my fly was in the air just over the water, out jumps a frog and nails it. I have had frogs hit it that were completely submerged.


----------



## hang_loose

They will also swim out and try to eat your bobber.


----------



## [email protected]

I was fishing on the upper Mad and one caught my fly on the backcast. Nearly broke my rod when I started to cast. At first I thought I caught a limb behind me then it jumped into the water and put a pretty good fight in the current. I'm not sure why it isn't legal to catch frogs this way as it's pretty effective. Would be a lot of fun with a long cane pole and fly.


----------



## M.Magis

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure why it isn't legal to catch frogs this way as it's pretty effective. Would be a lot of fun with a long cane pole and fly.


As far as I know, it is legal.


----------



## tadluvadd

[email protected] said:


> They don't negatively affect the fish. Bullfrogs will eat smaller frogs, mice, pretty much anything they can fit in their mouths. You need a license to gig/bow them as they are mobile, same goes for turtles. Like you can't kill ducks on your pond without proper licensing/permit...legally anyway.


actually,one doesent need a license to bow fish or gig.even turtles if you own the pond.


----------



## [email protected]

I can't seem to locate Publication 3 which, if I remember correctly goes into detail about legal capture methods. I'm pretty sure it said something about only long bow or spear was legal and that the spear could be no more than 3" wide and have no more than 3 prongs. This was a problem because our best gig had 5 prongs and was about 5" wide. Its been 20 years since I went gigging so maybe it has changed. I found it unusual at the time because you basically couldn't take frogs alive by any of the lawful methods they described.

http://dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_licenses.aspx
_"&#9632;Persons fishing in privately owned ponds, lakes, or reservoirs to and from which fish do not migrate, are not required to have a license to take fish, *but must have one to take frogs or turtles*"_

Say you stocked tadpoles: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/LawSubhome/ReptilesAmphibians/tabid/15493/Default.aspx
_"A reptile or amphibian that has been captively produced or is not native to Ohio may not be released into the wild. Only reptiles/amphibians that were taken from the wild may be released back into the wild and only if:

they have not been held in captivity, in the same enclo*sure, with any other reptile or amphibian, except when used as a food for another captive reptile or amphibian, and 
they have not been in captivity for more than 30 days, and
they are released near the point of capture, or, you first have written authorization from the chief of the Division of Wildlife."_

http://ohioline.osu.edu/b374/b374_17.html
_"Fishing on a private pond. 
Fishing on land and water which they or their parents own. 
Fishing on land and water where they or their parents are tenants on which they reside and from which they derive income from agricultural production on that land (except state-owned lakes). 
Persons fishing in privately owned ponds, lakes, or reservoirs must have a license to take frogs and turtles. "_

*Apparently my 5 year old daughter needs to apply for a propagating license for her tadpoles. What a surprise that will be when it arrives in crayon*

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-25-04
"(3) It shall be unlawful for an Ohio resident 17 years of age or younger to posses, without applying for a propagating license under section 1533.71 of the revised code, more than 4 individuals or more than 25 eggs, tadpoles, or larvae of each species of reptile or amphibian."


----------



## 4wd-n-archery

I like to catch them, throw them out to the middle, and watch bass grab them. Have fun with it.


----------



## Thomas Siburt

garryc said:


> Season? How about license? In a private pond. I didn't think there was any season or license required.


In Ohio you need no license for fish on private property, however for frogs and turtles which can and do migrate, a license is required.


----------



## DHower08

Where is pond located if you want them removed I could help. Pm if you want


----------

